# Ice Hockey Rinks Madrid



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

We are moving to Madrid early next year and I was wondering if there are any ice rinks in the Madrid area that offer youth hockey for our son? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

D


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

The ice rink in Mahadahonda does Hockey 

About 18kms west from the ABSOLUTE centre of Madrid.



http://www.palaciodelhielo.net/
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=...40.41245,-3.679733&spn=0.369104,0.887146&z=11


----------



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply and the link.


----------

